# Morrus' d20 springcleaning



## hong (Mar 31, 2002)

This forum feels so... empty without all those Cthulhu and Spycraft threads.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2002)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## hong (Mar 31, 2002)

Morrus is on a rampage! He's out of control!!1 Lock up your daughters I mean threads!!11!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 31, 2002)

Morrus, are you going crazy?
Have you bought CoC d20 and lost too much sanity?
Have you too much free time?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Morrus is on a rampage! He's out of control!!1 Lock up your daughters I mean threads!!11! *



Ok. Just point me to a few of your threads and I'll lock them for you.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 1, 2002)

I claim partial responsibility; after all, those threads never should have been in General Discussion in the first place!  From now on (until further notice), d20 games should be posted in the forum that they really belong in.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 1, 2002)

So in the General Discussion forum will only be OT, polls and 'what do you think about the Industrial Rvolution in a magic world' thread?

Because, D&D rules stuff will go to rules or home rules forum, d20 games and supplements to d20 games or publishers forum, messages like this to Meta forum, and so on...


----------



## FullTinCan (Apr 4, 2002)

Moderators/Administrators - Do you know which is the first of the forums that are viewed by a person entering the site?

I would assume that most people go to the General forum first, therefore, it feels like the "living room" of the message boards.

I don't know how much time it takes to move a thread from Forum to Forum, but I kind of like having the "introduction" to a discussion visible in the "living room" and then moving to a more suitable place for deeper discussion, of course, this is all dependent on where the primary point of entry occurs for the messageboards.

Is it acceptable to add a "pointer" message in the general discussion to a more detailed discussion?  I assume so, since I have seen it done.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So in the General Discussion forum will only be OT, polls and 'what do you think about the Industrial Rvolution in a magic world' thread?
> 
> Because, D&D rules stuff will go to rules or home rules forum, d20 games and supplements to d20 games or publishers forum, messages like this to Meta forum, and so on...
> *




Your first statement is incorrect.  Your second statement is about 75% correct.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2002)

FullTinCan said:
			
		

> *
> Is it acceptable to add a "pointer" message in the general discussion to a more detailed discussion?  I assume so, since I have seen it done. *




Absolutely.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 5, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your first statement is incorrect.  Your second statement is about 75% correct. *




About 75% ? 
I must have failed my Innuendo roll, because I don't understand your statement 
Or maybe I don't see the statistical path of my second statement... 
Or maybe I need more cofee.

What did you want to say?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> About 75% ?
> I must have failed my Innuendo roll, because I don't understand your statement
> ...




I mean to say that of the things you listed, one of them is wrong.  And the list isn't exhaustive of all things not OT, so even if every item on it were correct the conclusion that "all things not OT will be moved" is still erroneous.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 5, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I mean to say that of the things you listed, one of them is wrong.  And the list isn't exhaustive of all things not OT, so even if every item on it were correct the conclusion that "all things not OT will be moved" is still erroneous. *




Morrus, please, I'm too sleepy to understand your riddle 
Seriously, I don't mind you do your 'springclear', but I'd lie to know, if only for the sake of knowing it, what of the things I listed is wrong.  

And please, don't take this as an attack, this thread is humorous in nature, so my critics are humorous too


----------



## Florin (Apr 5, 2002)

The one thing I find very annoying about the whole d20 spring cleaning is that you can have threads about any RPG in the General RPG Discussion board, except for d20 games.  Most of us are here because of d20 games.  And it is the "General RPG" Discussion Board after all, not "Any RPG but d20" Discussion Board.

I don't mind if rules-centric threads get moved to the d20 system discussion board or D&D rules boards.  That's what they are there for, but threads like "Is 'X' d20 game worth my money?" *should* be perfectly at home on the General Discussion board.  I especially would like to keep reveiw threads on the main board.


----------

